# Are British Expats in Portugal different to Spain ?



## nandnjudge2

What makes the British Expat in Portugal different to our counterparts in Spain? 

TV programs portray the image of British expats in Spain are of either reclusive retirees watching EastEnders on satellite TV, a Daily Mail on their lap, glass of cheap wine at their elbow and a full English breakfast in their belly or of boozed-up, drugged-up, football-loving young ravers. 

To what extent does this image relate to British Expats resident in Portugal?


----------



## kingrulzuk

hahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

I would think that this Forum gives a broard view of what the Expats in Portugal are like from the various things that are asked about here. 

Peter


----------



## Algarve

Peter does give some good answers, but avoids the truth, we in Portugal only use 6 eggs to feed 10, in Spain egg and chips means 2 egg per person so you only feed 5 LOL plus forgot tomatoe sauce is free in Portugal


----------



## notlongnow

Everywhere has its share of nice people and idiots. Portugal's not immune to the stereotypical worst kind of expats, especially in some areas, but there are plenty of good people to compensate for what we call the "Benidorm overspill."

I like to think that expats in Portugal are a little more discerning than those in Spain, but I would say that, as I chose Portugal!


----------



## xabiaxica

nandnjudge2 said:


> What makes the British Expat in Portugal different to our counterparts in Spain?
> 
> TV programs portray the image of British expats in Spain are of either reclusive retirees watching EastEnders on satellite TV, a Daily Mail on their lap, glass of cheap wine at their elbow and a full English breakfast in their belly or of boozed-up, drugged-up, football-loving young ravers.
> 
> To what extent does this image relate to British Expats resident in Portugal?


just thought I'd pop in from Spain

I don't know if it relates to the Brits in Portugal - but it doesn't relate to any of the Brits I know in Spain, either......................


----------



## Alcalaina

nandnjudge2 said:


> What makes the British Expat in Portugal different to our counterparts in Spain?
> 
> TV programs portray the image of British expats in Spain are of either reclusive retirees watching EastEnders on satellite TV, a Daily Mail on their lap, glass of cheap wine at their elbow and a full English breakfast in their belly or of boozed-up, drugged-up, football-loving young ravers.
> 
> To what extent does this image relate to British Expats resident in Portugal?


I know there are lots of Brits in Spain who conform to the first of these stereotypes, but the second group are surely holiday-makers rather than expats and I'm sure some of them find their way to the Algarve as well.

However there are a huge number of Brits in Spain who don't conform to either. We live happily in Spanish towns and villages, read Spanish books and newspapers, eat Spanish food and watch Spanish TV. I'm not sure what the typical Portuguese ex-pat looks like, presumably they chose to move Portugal because they don't want to run with the pack, but there are plenty of us non-conformists east of the Guadalquivir too!


----------



## 90199

Not all British ex pats live on the Iberian Peninsular be it Spain or Portugal.

The Spanish island where I live there are only three English residents. British T.V. is unavailable so thanks to goodness, no crappy soaps.

We do not have any roast beef Yorkshire pudding full English breakfast bars here. Few speak English

However the crime rate is minimal, people leave their cars with the engine running, front doors are often left unlocked.

I am retired but not a bit reclusive, I socialise with the locals who are extremely friendly.

Perhaps the persons who make the said T.V. programs are bigger Plonkers that those they try to portray,

Hepa


----------



## jimenato

Hi - I'm also from Spain. :wave:

One difference between being an expat in Portugal or Spain appears to be the language. A couple of friends who are expats in Portugal have said that they don't have to learn Portuguese as everyone speaks English - don't know how true that is...:noidea:


----------



## nandnjudge2

jimenato said:


> Hi - I'm also from Spain. :wave:
> 
> One difference between being an expat in Portugal or Spain appears to be the language. A couple of friends who are expats in Portugal have said that they don't have to learn Portuguese as everyone speaks English - don't know how true that is...:noidea:


This is not the case up here, not much English spoken either side of the River Minho in either Portugal or Spain

The locals are a very patient lot and go out of their way to help you, as English is taught in the schools it is often left to the young ones to do some translation. Expat Brits are still a bit of a novelty


----------



## andmac

Hi, from Spain!

I think the stereotypes are just that. Everyone is different. 

However, one difference between you guys in Portugal and some of us here in Spain might well be languages.

Where we live, we are learning Valenciano (similar to Catalan), in addition to having learned Spanish and having a degree in French!

Our 2 year old daughter goes to a school and is educated in Spanish, Valencian and English, by this, the other "subjects" are taught in 3 languages. She also gets French as an added extra.

I am not aware if Portugal has any regional languages, and this might be a difference.

However, we are all where we are for a reason - ours was the cultural education and the better linguistic education for our daughter. I work over the internet so we can pretty much live where we want (as long as the customers keep coming)!

Un Saludo...


----------



## nandnjudge2

andmac said:


> Hi, from Spain!
> 
> I work over the internet so we can pretty much live where we want (as long as the customers keep coming)!
> 
> Un Saludo...


Do you have your own web site, if yes please send me a PM with your URL


----------



## kingrulzuk

portugal or spain its all the same for me 
i just gonna  about it


----------



## -mia-

andmac said:


> I am not aware if Portugal has any regional languages, and this might be a difference.


Portugal has one recognized regional language, Mirandese.


----------



## lynn

I'm sure I'd have been happy enough to move to Portugal rather than Spain (and never say never....) but as I had parents living in the Costa del Sol already, it was a done deal... Despite the fact that I do shop in Iceland for some items, and love a glass of cheap wine, I can't see that as a particular barrier to mixing with you rather more refined Portugese expats.... or maybe that's wishful thinking??!!... 

(P.S. If I also point out that I have an aversion to the Daily Mail will it make me more acceptable?)


----------



## 90199

My friend and colleague has lived for years in Portugal, he originates from Castleford, in Castleford refined people just do not exist, never have and never will.

No, having an aversion to the Daily Mail will not help

Hepa


----------



## nandnjudge2

It is amazing just what people think about the Daily Mail
For the record the last count was 2,039,731 copies sold daily
Of all the internet FREE papers I think it is one of the best voted second to the Guardian 
Home | Mail Online


----------

